# New News on 1/35 Chariot/Pod/Robot Kit?



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry to kick this horse again, but has anyone "in the know" heard updates on the release date?

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I have it on pre-order through CultTVMan, but have heard nothing further.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It's been a good 5-6 years in the making so I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Some recent promising hints on Moe's FB page. Nevertheless.....


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I saw that it's slated for release this year on the Cyber Modeler store site. The actual month slot is still labeled "to be announced".....


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That would have been a good question to ask Frank at Jaxcon last Saturday. I did pick up a Batman, Catwoman, Dragonfly, and the new Moebius Viper 2 pack. I didn't talk with him as long as usual due to some responsibilities I needed to fulfill. I will see him again at the Oldsmar, FL contest in mid-May and will try to remember to ask about these.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

I think that Moebius is looking to close the door on this subject and frankly on all Irwin Allen themed subjects and if that is trully so we can be happy for what they have produced already which was quite a bit. Perhaps they want to get to other things, I can dig that.

Fortress


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The only way releasing this set would make sense would be if Moebius re-released the 1/35 Jupiter 2 kit as well. Since the J2 kit was such a disappointing seller I am not holding my breath. Perhaps in a few years when the economy picks up considerably...


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Richard Baker said:


> The only way releasing this set would make sense would be if Moebius re-released the 1/35 Jupiter 2 kit as well. Since the J2 kit was such a disappointing seller I am not holding my breath. Perhaps in a few years when the economy picks up considerably...


The Jupiter 2 was re-released last year!!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry, missed that entirely. No hobby stores where I live now.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> The only way releasing this set would make sense would be if Moebius re-released the 1/35 Jupiter 2 kit as well. Since the J2 kit was such a disappointing seller I am not holding my breath. Perhaps in a few years when the economy picks up considerably...


This surprises me! I thought the J2 would have been a big seller. I am disappointed to hear this because it means it is unlikely to be released again in the future.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Opus Penguin said:


> This surprises me! I thought the J2 would have been a big seller. I am disappointed to hear this because it means it is unlikely to be released again in the future.


Given that it was reissued last year with new box art, pretty much contradicts that idea.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Opus Penguin said:


> This surprises me! I thought the J2 would have been a big seller. I am disappointed to hear this because it means it is unlikely to be released again in the future.


AS RSN noted above, it has been re-released (I just missed it and not much conversation on the boards about it).

Moebius thought it would have been a big seller, which is why they went through the expensive tooling process. It is a fantastic kit and one I had been waiting for since the show first aired.

Sadly, it just did not sell as anticipated. It took me several months to save up enough to buy mine and with limited funds I can either buy one big kit or several smaller ones. Perhaps when the economy gets better people will have more disposable income and big kits will sell better then.

Sadly, I doubt a 1/35 Spindrift will be in the near future after a 'sure thing' like the Jupiter 2 did not do well. LotG was a more obscure series than LiS so there is even less of a market for a big kit of that subject. If they did make one I would get it for sure as many members here would.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I missed where Frank announced that the Jupiter 2 kit was a poor seller...

Larry


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

alas it was a secret meeting. (only the cool kids were invited)


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey - if he read on the internet it HAS to be true!!!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Given that it was reissued last year with new box art, pretty much contradicts that idea.


That's what I thought! I remember you saying that you had tons of them shipping out back when it was released. I think you even had a picture of all the kits stacked up at your place waiting to be packed and shipped. I bought 3 kits then myself as well.


----------



## psquinn (Feb 23, 2009)

Hopefully there is a glimmer of light on the Lost in Space franchise as the 50th Anniversary approaches in September. There is talk of a new blu-ray version of the series, and, at FOX, the idea of a new series is not dead yet. Maybe that will help Moebius push to complete the Chariot and Pod models. How about a whole crashsite diorama with the Jupiter, forcefield generator, hydroponic garden, chariot and pod?? I know, only a dream...but then so was a real good model of the Jupiter 2...waited almost 50 years for that one.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

I know Larson Designs did an accessory kit. but I just checked - it's 1/25 scale 

http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=52785

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

1/25? That's odd.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Unless it's a misprint. Maybe Chris will chime in...

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

veedubb67 said:


> I know Larson Designs did an accessory kit. but I just checked - it's 1/25 scale
> 
> http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=52785
> 
> ...


didn't larson buy the old lunar models molds ?


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

RMC said:


> didn't larson buy the old lunar models molds ?


Larson bought a lot of them, not all. The LIS accessory set is 1/35 scale, which should jive with the new Chariot-Pod kit!


----------



## SPIVEYA (May 8, 2003)

*larson design kit.*

The larson design kit that i bought is 1/35. i had one of the original lunar kits and it was a match!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

What was wrong with Moebius' early Pod and Chariot kits? I have one of each from 2008....


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Nothing ... except they aren't in scale with the Jupiter 2 kit.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

charonjr said:


> What was wrong with Moebius' early Pod and Chariot kits? I have one of each from 2008....


Nothing is wrong with either of those kits, they are just not in the same scale as the Jupiter 2.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

I think that we are nearing a point in the model world where the days of
old are fading Moebius Models really has been very bold in the way they 
have been doing business and for that we have seen allot of really nice 
kit subjects I just fear that they have reached a tipping point where they 
are not going to be as bold as they use to be, I sure hope that the Chariot/
Space Pod kit happens and frankly I have fears for the upcoming FV Proetus 
kit getting out there as well and if so will the kit be in a decent scale unlike 
the Land of the Giants Spindrift which was in a surprisingly smaller scale than 
modelers were hoping for, I have even stop hearing news about a proposed
Time Tunnel model in HO scale I fear also due to the apparent change in their
philosophy.


fortress


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I think the influence of the auto people has not helped the sci-fi folks


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I live in a metro area of one million people. Today I discovered that the last hobby shop that sells Model Master paints is closing after 34 years in business. That leaves one insanely expensive hobby shop in the world's second or third biggest mall and one and only one other shop that sells reasonably priced kits, just those two, anywhere within a 100 mile radius. Nobody has sold anything aftermarket here for at least 15 years. It's not just kit manufacturers. After all these years of people saying the model kit bidness is dying, suddenly I'm starting to feel it. Kits are still relatively easy to get via the 'net. But anything to build them with or finish them with - paint brands, adhesives, materials, tools even - is rapidly vanishing or becoming really scarce.

The future of modelling, especially for a little niche like us, seems to be in 3d printing. How we'll finish what we print, I don't know. 

But my advice is: if you want something, anything, get it while you can. Don't bemoan what might or might not be released in the future. Just be very happy that somehow we've gotten what we have.


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm about to start going on a buying spree too add to my stash. There's some plastic kits that I've had my eye on for a while. Some of what I want is readily available, but other kits that are resin kits have a tendency to come and go. One such kit is Randy Coopers Spinner and time machine kits. Spinner has been around for a while, but now that I'm working in a really good job I should get it.

I tend to get most dof my supplies mail order although there are enough hobby shops in my area to get stuff from.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I was worried when HiWay Hobby House closed all those years ago. But I've since learned there are two other LHSs within the same distance (in the opposite direction!). They're both mainly R/C stores with limited plastic kits, but they do have paint and supplies. Neither is quite what HHH used to be though, that's for sure.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

John P said:


> I was worried when HiWay Hobby House closed all those years ago. But I've since learned there are two other LHSs within the same distance (in the opposite direction!). They're both mainly R/C stores with limited plastic kits, but they do have paint and supplies. Neither is quite what HHH used to be though, that's for sure.


John, there's a great shop in Avenel NJ (Avenel Hobbies). They don't have the resin kits HiWay tended to carry, but styrene galore! Not sure where you live but its worth the trip as they have an incredible selection. Probably 20-25 minutes from north Jersey.
Jim


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think I've been there with a friend - didn't that shop just move recently?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm going to ask about the Moebius 1/35 scale pod/chariot/B9 kit on the Moebius FB page again, via private message. I'll post here when I hear something.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I emailed Moebius directly. they said it's still a "go", that they fully intend to produce this kit in time....FYI...


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

kdaracal said:


> I emailed Moebius directly. they said it's still a "go", that they fully intend to produce this kit in time....FYI...


Excellent!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> I emailed Moebius directly. they said it's still a "go", that they fully intend to produce this kit in time....FYI...


In time for what? :hat:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

For the 100th anniversary of the TV show


----------



## Beetlescott (May 17, 2010)

veedubb67 said:


> I know Larson Designs did an accessory kit. but I just checked - it's 1/25 scale
> 
> http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=52785
> 
> ...


I tried to reach this website, but it says it is unavailable, I would LOVE to have one of those kits.


----------



## Beetlescott (May 17, 2010)

I also read they were coming out with the ship from the episode The Derelict


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Beetlescott said:


> I also read they were coming out with the ship from the episode The Derelict


Lardons designs set is 1/35 scale. It was for the original Lunar Models 16 inch Jupiter 2 from the 80s. And yes Moebius announced a Derelict ship to commemorate the 50th anniversary. There is a thread about it here in the Moebius models section.


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

liskorea317 said:


> Lardons designs set is 1/35 scale. It was for the original Lunar Models 16 inch Jupiter 2 from the 80s. And yes Moebius announced a Derelict ship to commemorate the 50th anniversary. There is a thread about it here in the Moebius models section.


That would be LARSON DESIGNS/LUNAR MODELS :thumbsup: 
The web page is working,
http://www.modelermagic.com/?cat=490 

:wave:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> That would be LARSON DESIGNS/LUNAR MODELS :thumbsup:
> The web page is working,
> http://www.modelermagic.com/?cat=490
> 
> :wave:


Sorry about that! Tiny iPhone keyboards!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I contacted Moebius via email about 1 week ago, again and they reassured me that the 1/35 scale Chariot/Pod/B9 multimedia kit was still "on" and they had no intention on cancelling it. Just FYI for those who care....:thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Cool. Great to know.


----------



## David3 (Jun 2, 2010)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

liskorea317 said:


> Lardons designs set is 1/35 scale. It was for the original Lunar Models 16 inch Jupiter 2 from the 80s. And yes Moebius announced a Derelict ship to commemorate the 50th anniversary. There is a thread about it here in the Moebius models section.


It happened!!


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

The 1/35 Chariot/Pod/Robot Kit is due to be in stock May 31st! FYI! 

Doug


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Radiodugger said:


> The 1/35 Chariot/Pod/Robot Kit is due to be in stock May 31st! FYI!
> 
> Doug


Hello Doug,

Since this Kit was annouced, it's been delayed many times. And there were a lot of rumors. Could you please tell us where you learned of that eminent release. I have been waiting for this since the Jupiter 2 came out on the market.:surprise::surprise::surprise:


Gaetan


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

gaetan said:


> Hello Doug,
> 
> Since this Kit was annouced, it's been delayed many times. And there were a lot of rumors. Could you please tell us where you learned of that eminent release. I have been waiting for this since the Jupiter 2 came out on the market.:surprise::surprise::surprise:
> 
> ...


Sure! Several places. Here is one. Last item on the page:

Preorder Items, Page 2

Then, there is this one:

Lost In Space Chariot & Space Pod 1/35 Scale Model Kit Lost In Space Chariot & Space Pod 1/35 Scale Model Kit - $69.99

Note at the bottom in red:

*"Shipping Tuesday May 31, 2016, but go ahead and order now..."* etc.

Amazon has it in stock May 31st:

http://www.amazon.com/1-35-Space-Pod-Chariot/dp/B003BX9GIU

But ya know...we've been down this road before. So, please don't shoot the messenger. LOL!

Doug


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Well .... unless we hear directly from Moebius on this, I would take this with a grain of salt. But it would be great if it is released then.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Amazon has it in stock May 31st:

http://www.amazon.com/1-35-Space-Pod.../dp/B003BX9GIU

Resin parts!
For the Lost in Space fan!
Build your own scene from Lost in SpaceFor the Moebius 913 Jupiter 2 kit (sold separately). Matching scale multimedia (resin, styrene plastic and photo-etch) kit come with Space Pod, Chariot, and Robby the Robot in scale with the large Jupiter 2 kit.
For the experienced builders!

(sigh)


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> Amazon has it in stock May 31st:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/1-35-Space-Pod.../dp/B003BX9GIU
> 
> ...


Oh man! That is so funny! :lol:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Be nice to have a mini diorama of 'War of the Robots'...


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

What are your thoughts on lighting? Photo etch? As I understand it, some of the media IS photo etch. Wonder if Voodoo and Paragrafix are thinking about this? Plus...

Are any of you thinking about making a "Pod Dropper" version of the Jupiter 2? Maybe open up the Chariot bay as well? That I would love to see! 

I'm thinkin' 1/35 is an ideal scale for diorama ideas. I would love to see other LIS model kits in this scale.

Doug


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I had the prototypes in my hands several years ago. The PE is ready to go as soon as the kits ship.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Paulbo said:


> I had the prototypes in my hands several years ago. The PE is ready to go as soon as the kits ship.


I love it! I gotta get me some PE tools! I have a feeling I am gonna like photo etch! I was looking at Paragrafix site, and you could build your OWN custom lighting kit, with all the LEDs and stuff! Everything is there!

I can't wait to see how this 1:35 kit is packed! All the goodies in the box. Wonder if the Chariot will have rubber tracks and tires. Wonder if the Space Pod has a detailed interior with opening door. And if the Robot can be lit in any way. Should be interesting!

Doug


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Radiodugger said:


> ...Wonder if the Space Pod has a detailed interior with opening door....


Yes, the interior was exactly a scaled down version of the 1/24 scale kit, and the door was hinged as well. The Chariot was also a scaled down version - I don't remember if the doors were hinged, though.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Paulbo,

Any idea what the photo etch will sell for?


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Paulbo said:


> Yes, the interior was exactly a scaled down version of the 1/24 scale kit, and the door was hinged as well. The Chariot was also a scaled down version - I don't remember if the doors were hinged, though.


Now THIS excites me! Wow!

Doug


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Opus Penguin said:


> Paulbo,
> 
> Any idea what the photo etch will sell for?


Unfortunately no clue - it's been years and I never got to the point of laying out the pieces to figure out how many sets I could fit on a master sheet.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Well. Not a freakin' WORD on this. But, I went to "my favorite place", and I put the order in. The red Pre-Order thing is gone. It says Priority Mail, 2-day delivery. We'll see. So it looks like this is a go!

I'll let ya know. If YOU guys hear anything, post it here? Please? Thanks! 

Doug


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Good luck there- don't hold your breath waiting for it to come from them anytime soon.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Really? Never had a problem with them before. OK. We'll see...

Doug


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

scooke123 said:


> Good luck there- don't hold your breath waiting for it to come from them anytime soon.


BWAHHH-hahaha! ROFLMFAO! A-hee hee heee! Seriously, I did have a good laugh. Let's not further mention their name, because it is not their fault. But I just got this in the email, and I have been given a full refund:

_*Hello Mr. XXXX

Due to the extreme delays in the production of this item we are refunding
your payment back. But we are NOT cancelling your order. We will contact you when (and if) the item finally becomes available. Thank you.*_

The extreme delays in the production of this. And not a [deleted], [deleted-deleted] word anywhere, from anyone, that this would be delayed! Am I angry? Naww. I feel for those who might go ballistic over this...yeah.

No big deal. Maybe I'll get the big TOS Enterprise, S1999 Eagle, big Seaview, or what...maybe the 1/6th Robot and The Derelict together. Or The Derelict and The Chariot together. The money's already put aside for this. And this is a MINOR setback for me. For you guys, though...

I apologize if I got your hopes up...

Doug


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Doug, it was first solicited over six years ago, and most online shops have kept it in their systems since then, continually updating the release date. Don't think it's happening anytime soon, and looks to be, if anything, a thorn in everyone's side at this point. Believe me, your disappointment is shared.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks RB! Shaking my head, ruefully...

Doug


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Radiodugger said:


> Thanks RB! Shaking my head, ruefully...
> 
> Doug


Well, it's a sad thing, but it's always mitigated in my mind at least that the good, kind folks at Moebius gave us 1/24 Chariots and Space Pods, plus one tremendous, big-ass 1/35 Jupiter 2. Far more than I and many other people could have ever hoped for at the time, when many of us thought that US sci-fi models were completely dead. That said, they really ought to just cancel the pod/chariot combo outright now and let themselves and everyone else off the hook. Then, if the planets somehow align in the future, they could resolicit. I know there's certainly precedent for announcing kit product and then having it arrive years later. But it just doesn't look good on Moebius at this point, and I think most of us want them to look as good and be as successful as possible...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I notice a couple shops including Tower Hobbies say they are getting in more 1/24 Chariots this week/month.... nothing about the small kit.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

I did notice that Moebius has released the little 1/24 scale Robot separately. And ya know, 1/35 is awful small _*for $90*_, for a Pod, Chariot and Robot? Yikes. I can get the Johnny Lightning ones and do the same thing I wanna do with these. 

Which reminds me, I gotta get ahold of Chris Larson...

Doug


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Johnny Lightning Robot is close enough but the Chariot is nowhere near 1/35


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

The Johnny Lightning Pod and Chariot are in the 1/72 range. I put an aviation figure (1/72) beside them and it fit perfectly.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

gaetan said:


> The Johnny Lightning Pod and Chariot are in the 1/72 range. I put an aviation figure (1/72) beside them and it fit perfectly.


Thanks! 1/72...nope. That won't work. Robot...OK. That's fine...

Doug


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

I think...I'm done with this one. I called the shop and cancelled the order. I have heard...things. This may never see the light of day. Somebody really effed up. So, onward! I will be _damned surprised_ if Moebius releases the Proteus this year...

So, I have $90 in the kitty. I'll add to that next month and _really_ get something good! :tongue:

Doug


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Radiodugger said:


> I think...I'm done with this one. I called the shop and cancelled the order. I have heard...things. This may never see the light of day. Somebody really effed up. So, onward! I will be _damned surprised_ if Moebius releases the Proteus this year...
> 
> So, I have $90 in the kitty. I'll add to that next month and _really_ get something good! :tongue:
> 
> Doug


Seriously? You "heard things?" And someone "really effed up?" What exactly are the little voices telling you? Frank's addressed the 1:35 Pod/Chariot many times on the Moebius Facebook page. And you gotta be blind to have missed the photos of the Proteus that were posted all over the internet these past few days.

Steve


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Seriously? You "heard things?" And someone "really effed up?" What exactly are the little voices telling you?


They say, "Do _not_ make adjustments! _We_...are controlling transmission! From the Inner Mind to the Outer..." Sorry. The things I "heard" have nothing to do with Moebius. Another company. Nightmare BS with China and "agreements and contracts". Lost $$$ Ugly. 

Yeah! _Someone_ "*effed up*"! The damn sites _all said May 31st, 2016!_ Not ONE effing word was said! Oh. _Face_Book. Yeah. Right. 



Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Frank's addressed the 1:35 Pod/Chariot many times on the Moebius Facebook page.


I'm not gonna go into _why I don't do FaceBook._ It would be dreadfully off topic, and it's all in the past, anyway.



Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> And you gotta be blind to have missed the photos of the Proteus that were posted all over the internet these past few days.
> 
> Steve


Yeah. I saw them. Beautiful! Sorry I pissed you off, Steve! I just don't feel I should have to go To FaceBook to get _info I look for here!_ Is anyone else with me on this? Or are those just _"the voices"_ again? Gotta get that fixed...

Doug


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Personally I do not like the trend of companies using a Facebook page to communicate with their customers. 
ESPECIALLY since they have their own website 
Moebius Models
Which could do the job just as well if they chose to- make an update section and post the updates/pictures in that.
Their 'NEWS' section of that site is blank- you click on their name and it loads up their Facebook page instead.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

For what it's worth, Moebius never, ever puts "release dates" out there. The most information they put out there is what quarter they expect to have the kit out. And all those are subject to (and most likely will) change. And they have changed.

If you have any doubts or concerns about their products, contact Moebius Models directly. To speculate wildly does them and the hobby a disservice. 

Keep in mind, this forum isn't sponsored by Moebius. They don't post news here. Neither does Round 2, Revell, or Pegasus.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> If you have any doubts or concerns about their products, *contact Moebius Models directly.* To speculate wildly does them and the hobby a disservice.


You're right Steve. Guilty! Emotion clouds judgement, and I needlessly got emotional. It's just a freakin' _model,_ for crying out loud! Hahaha! Not the new Trident D-7!

I still gotta do something about those _little voices..._ 

Doug


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> Personally I do not like the trend of companies using a Facebook page to communicate with their customers.
> ESPECIALLY since they have their own website
> Moebius Models
> Which could do the job just as well if they chose to- make an update section and post the updates/pictures in that...


I'm not crazy about Farcebook either, but it gets a _*lot*_ more traffic than Moebius' website and Hobby Talk combined, so putting their products on display where the most eyes will see them seems to be a pretty good business move. It's essentially free advertising, and could generate a few sales to people who aren't normally model builders. Wave of the future, Dudes.


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> I'm not crazy about Farcebook either, but it gets a _*lot*_ more traffic than Moebius' website and Hobby Talk combined...


Facebook is a self-fulfilling prophecy.

Companies convince themselves that they will get more views on Facebook so they ignore their own websites and hobby forums. Instead, they put stuff on Facebook so people are forced to go to to Facebook.

Then they say, "See, Facebook gets more traffic than our website and forum combined". Really?

I'm on Facebook...and I hate it. I'm forced to go there in order to get product announcements and customer service. And yes, I did say "forced". People wil say, "Oh, nobody forces you to go on Facebook" but when a hobbiest can't find squat (customer sevice, product info) anywhere else then they have no choice.

Honestly, I still haven't figured out how Facebook works. It has the least intuituve system ever. The old Searchlight BBS from 1990 worked better.

And I keep getting notifications asking if I know Ed Titus. Of course I know Ed...I was at his funeral in 2014.

I miss the days when companies had functioning websites.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> I'm not crazy about Farcebook either, but it gets a _*lot*_ more traffic than Moebius' website and Hobby Talk combined, so putting their products on display where the most eyes will see them seems to be a pretty good business move. It's essentially free advertising, and could generate a few sales to people who aren't normally model builders. Wave of the future, Dudes.


Why not _both_ places?
It is making an assumption that everyone is a Facebooker(?) and that is the only way to get information out for all to see.
They already have a big empty page on their site set up for upcoming kit news they could drop some stuff into if they would only take the time. I know it is a small company but somebody is updating other parts of their site already.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, ya know...look what it took to get Steve CultTVman Iverson to comment here! I said something that irked him! And making _an assumption_ that everyone is a Facebooker, and making those of us _who aren't_ into idiots...at least that is the way it feels. 

I'm 60 years old. I know a few things. Just a few, though. Mostly trivial. To _most_ people anyway. One thing I know. We are dealing with China now. It is in our best interest to do so. For both parties. However...

The differences in culture and language can cause...uh...shall we say "misunderstandings". Today, people are quick to anger. Emotion clouds good judgement. Bridges are burnt. Money is lost. And people want product _NOW!_

Steve I. had a right to rail on me. My comments could have been misinterpreted. Ranting on Moebius is pointless. Contacting them directly makes the most sense. As Steve said, "To speculate wildly does them and the hobby a disservice." Absolutely.

The way this went down, though...I am disappointed. Not a word about it being delayed again. There were two sites that said May 31st, 2016. Neither one of those sites gave any warning of another delay. Oh! But, "Frank _has_ addressed the 1:35 Pod/Chariot _many times_ on the Moebius Facebook page!"

Apparently _no one saw it!_ No one _here_ anyway! Monsters In Motion apparently knew nothing of _Frank addressing this many times!_ LOL! My problem is, I am retired. I got too much free time. And little stuff _gets_ me. Like this.

It shouldn't matter. I'm-a gonna spring for The big Seaview or the big Eagle or the big NX-01. Even The 1:6th Robot could be my next purchase. Who knows? I keep hearing those little voices saying, "Seaview! _SEA_-view!" LOL!

Doug


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Facebook is good for other things beside hobby product news. I use it to keep in touch with local L.A. musicians and find out where they're gigging. I've gotten back in touch with old schoolmates, family both in the U.S. and Sweden, discuss Space:1999 modeling in the Facebook group that helped convince Round 2 to manufacture a 1/48 scale Eagle Transporter. For some folks, FB is how they stay in touch instead of using the phone.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

There's plenty of blame to go around on this one. Tooling is half done. Extremely small amount of orders had us holding production up. Costs are just high to produce this. If distributors have very little interest, it tells us they have very few orders. From day one of soliciting. If there's not a lot of interest, as in enough to fund it, why should we rush into it? We have told our distributors that when we get close, we're going to resolicit as two kits so consumers aren't stuck buying both if they don't want them. But don't expect pricing to be much different that the 1/24 kits, as prices for kit production go up on a constant basis. All plastic as well, design has changed multiple times. No resin, no photoetch.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

SeaQuest makes a lot of sense. It's true. FaceBook benefits a lot of people. No doubt. I was an idiot early on, and did not think privacy might be an issue. It _was_. I could write a small book...it still haunts me to this day.



Moebius said:


> There's plenty of blame to go around on this one. Tooling is half done. Extremely small amount of orders had us holding production up. Costs are just high to produce this. If distributors have very little interest, it tells us they have very few orders. From day one of soliciting. If there's not a lot of interest, as in enough to fund it, why should we rush into it? We have told our distributors that when we get close, we're going to re-solicit as two kits so consumers aren't stuck buying both if they don't want them. But don't expect pricing to be much different that the 1/24 kits, as prices for kit production go up on a constant basis. All plastic as well, design has changed multiple times. No resin, no photoetch.


Wow! Thank you Moebius! That says _volumes!_ No problem at all. The fact that an extremely small amount of orders held production up, was mentioned to me on the phone with a retailer/distributor. 

When I had my order cancelled from pre-order status, he said, "Well, _that_ ain't gonna help..." Now I understand why. It's OK, Moebius still gets _my money_, hahaha! Now...which kit...?

Doug


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks for the update, Frank. I don't have it preordered anywhere, I just wait for things to come out and then I buy them. I just hope this comes out before I retire so i can still afford it. Ya got three years.


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, another thank to Frank for the updates.

I want to say again that, despite my occassional cranky outbursts, I buy multiples of most of the kits Moebius produces (well, I'm not a car/truck guy but certainly all the figures and sci-fi).

For example, I own 5 Space Pod kits (one of which I built up) and 1 of their Space Pod pre-paints! I put my money where my mouth is. However, I've never pre-ordered a kit so my enthusiasm doesn't register when distributors are booking orders.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks Frank. I have it on preorder from Steve at Culttvman. If it is being split into 2 kits do you know what will be in each ? I need the Chariot in 1/35 to replace my old Lunar Models one that I have for my 1/35 Cyclops diorama also from Lunar. The Lunar Models Chariot is a product of its day and detracts from the excellent 1/35 Cyclops and base sculpt.

Thanks Frank for responding to this topic and any further info you can provide.

Mike


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for replying to this thread, Frank. And thanks for an awesome company, doing what they can to make things happen for us. And thanks for the personal responses to my inquiries on Facebook to my private messages about this (these) kits. Keep up the wonderful work. I'm keeping my credit card warmed up for this and other upcoming kits. By the way, I just opened my Derelict kit. It's crazy cool. I'll be lighting that one, for sure! And thanks to Steve at Culttvman too, for providing a safe, smart way to buy kits.


----------

